# [Safe Mode] Shell Busybox depuis l'initramfs.

## gluglu

J"ai lu un petit article écrit probablement par utilisateur du forum. 

http://www.system-linux.eu/index.php?post/2009/03/10/Gentoo-Linux%3A-Avoir-un-shell-de-secours-depuis-l-initramfs.

Avez vous testé ?

Merci.

----------

## truc

tu as du te tromper de section en postant ce message, il faudra voir avec un des modo, pour qu'il le déplace:)

Sinon, ta question, bien que claire en elle même, ne nous dit pas vraiment ce que tu souhaites savoir. Si tu voulais juste savoir si c'était du pipeau alors, non. Après j'ignore quels sont les utilitaires inclus (via busybox ou pas) dans l'initramfs de genkernel, mais il ne peut/doit pas y en avoir des centaines.. Et, même si la sensation est très proche du liveCD, tu te rendras très assez vite compte que les possibilitées sont assez limitée.

Ceci dit, cela n'en est pas moins pratique, si tu veux faire des manipulations sur tes partitions par exemple, et que les outils inclus dans l'initramfs te suffisent  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *truc wrote:*   

> tu as du te tromper de section en postant ce message, il faudra voir avec un des modo, pour qu'il le déplace:)

 On va en discuter ensemble mais ça reste un "tutoriel" ... bien qu'il soit particulièrement incomplet selon moi. Par exemple il n'est indiqué nul part comment inclure busybox dans l'initram (ni même comment le générer).

En outre, on avait demandé à loopx de ne pas poster de lien vers des tutos "externes" au forum pour des raisons de pérennité en particulier (lien mort par exemple) mais de copier ses tutos sur f.g.o. Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il soit le seul à devoir respecter cette règle.

Bref, l'endroit me semble correct mais il faudrait rédiger "localement" quelque chose de plus "consistant" amha ...

Enfin, merci @gluglu de nous faire partager ses trouvailles ...   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## truc

arf, okok, je m'incline...

J'n'avais vraiment vu la chose que comme une question, et n'avait même pas envisagé que le lien fournit pouvait être un tutorial...

les temps changent!  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Salut, je connais effectivement l'article.

 *Quote:*   

> On va en discuter ensemble mais ça reste un "tutoriel" ... bien qu'il soit particulièrement incomplet selon moi. Par exemple il n'est indiqué nul part comment inclure busybox dans l'initram (ni même comment le générer).
> 
> 

 

Je parle de kernel et donc d'initramfs généré avec genkernel dans l'article. Busybox est inclu automatiquement dans l'initramfs via genkernel. Si la personne créer son initramfs manuellement elle devra sans doute créer son propre script d'init et les options que j'indique ne seront probablement pas les mêmes.

Si vous créer votre initramfs vous même j'ose espérer serez comment créer vous même votre safe mode.

Bonne soirée.

----------

